# Forum About Russia Society  "register the intention to marry"

## devochka

In Russia, when you want to get married, do you have to formally register the intention to marry? I mean like in this wiki-article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondertrouw. 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## Basil77

For civillian wedding it's from one up to two months:  http://www.all-wedding.ru/podacha-zayavleniya-3.html 
I don't know about church one, since i didn't have such an experience yet.  ::

----------


## devochka

Oh, so you do have to do that. I'm translating this document from French to Dutch (certificate from the Russian Embassy in Belgium) and it says that there's no "coutume d'affichage de mariage obligatoire". I asked a collegue to be sure and she also understands it as meaning there is no obligation to make your wedding plans public. 
Or maybe that's the difference. Here in Belgium wedding announcements are posted in city hall for everyone to see. Maybe that's not the case in Russia?

----------


## Basil77

> Here in Belgium wedding announcements are posted in city hall for everyone to see. Maybe that's not the case in Russia?

 As far as I know there aren't any public announcments about ordinary people's weddings (I don't count celebreties). In Russia it's up to a couple who get married to announce about their wedding. Usually it's performed by invitaion postcards wich are being sent to the ceremony's guests.

----------

